# Chili @ Martell, Ca. Shelter



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Photos*






   
*CHILI*


Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Female
Age: Adult
Size: Medium
ID: IMPOUND #AOO6291
*From: Amador Co. Animal Control *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About CHILI*

CHILI is a friendly gal who gets along with adults and older children. CHILI'S owners had to give her up because they were moving and couldn't take her with them. She really wants another family to call her own, but it's hard competing with all the puppies and fancy-faced dogs at the shelter. Although CHILI is a little bit older (5 years old), she has much love to offer. Don't you have a home for her? We now have a new Adoption Application that has to be approved before any of our pets leave. You can find it at Amador County, California Home page Go to Dept. Listings...Then to Animal Control...Then to Adoption Application. Also please make sure you call the shelter before coming to see a dog to make sure it is still there and ready to go HOME! Their number is (209) 223-6378. Or you can e-mail Shar at [email protected] for more info. 
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'CHILI is a friendly gal who gets along with adults and older children. CHILI\'S owners had to give her up because they were moving and couldn\'t take her with them. She really wants another family to call her own, but it\'s hard competing with all the puppies and fancy-faced dogs at the shelter. Although CHILI is a little bit older (5 years old), she has much love to offer. Don\'t you have a home for her? We now have a new Adoption Application that has to be approved before any of our pets leave. You can find it at Amador County, California Home page Go to Dept. Listings...Then to Animal Control...Then to Adoption Application. Also please make sure you call the shelter before coming to see a dog to make sure it is still there and ready to go HOME! Their number is (209) 223-6378. Or you can e-mail Shar at [email protected] for more info.\n'; contents += ' \n'; contents += ' \n'; contents += ' \n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();CHILI is a friendly gal who gets along with adults and older children. CHILI'S owners had to give her up because they were moving and couldn't take her with them. She really wants another family to call her own, but it's hard competing with all the puppies and fancy-faced dogs at the shelter. Although CHILI is a little bit older (5 years old), she has much love to offer. Don't you have a home for her? We now have a new Adoption Application that has to be approved before any of our pets leave. You can find it at Amador County, California Home page Go to Dept. Listings...Then to Animal Control...Then to Adoption Application. Also please make sure you call the shelter before coming to see a dog to make sure it is still there and ready to go HOME! Their number is (209) 223-6378. Or you can e-mail Shar at [email protected] for more info. This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Amador Co. Animal Control *

Martell, CA

Phone: 209-223-6378
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

She is still at the shelter! PLEASE someone help her out! I have contacted rescues with no reply yet! Can anyone in this area help her too?


----------

